# Onwave



## joer (3 Jan 2013)

Hi 
     Sorry if this has been covered before but  have not seen it. Has anyone any expierence of Onwave packages ie Broadband Phone and TV.
I would think that the broadband should be good because its Satelite but what is the phone system and tv channels like.

Would welcome any feedback
Thanks.


----------



## Leo (4 Jan 2013)

Satellite is the worst possible solution for broadband. The lag involved would surely be a problem for telephony as well. You know those interviews you see on the news with a reported in whatever war zone and they keep interupting each other due to the couple of second delay? Yep, that's a satellite link!


----------



## joer (4 Jan 2013)

Thanks Leo but a friend of mine has who could not receive broadband from anyone now has it from Onwave and says it is super. He has not got tv or phone service from them. For me I would just like to have one bill every month instead of several.
Have you Leo or anyone any idea of the tv channels with Onwave ie Sports or Movies etc.

Thanks again


----------



## Leo (4 Jan 2013)

No problem joer. Onwave don't actually provide any TV services themselves, they just install extra feeds from the dish to hook up a satellite receiver which will pick up the free to air channels. They charge a one-off fee of €275 to set this up, which isn't cheap for a set top box and a cable run from the dish. If you want to add the likes of Sky Sports or Movies, then you'll need a Sky subscription.


----------

